# Northern Red Cardinal



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All

I just completed carving a Northern Red Cardinal ( male) from basswood, painted with acrylics, sealed with matte finish water based varnish. The base is a piece of a Weeping Mulberry tree. I am not a bird carver I prefer to carve caricatures.
Bruce


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Have only seen photos of the Red Cardinal but your carving looks great. The base if very effective, the legs look realistic hope you didn't cut them of a live bird. Joking. Nice job.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Bob

Thanks for the compliment, t cant take credit for carving the legs, they were factory job,the feet are flexible so you can position the claws to look more realistic. I am glad this project is over and I can get back to making Christmas ornaments, I am going to selling some in a new locations in June - September have to get some inventory built up before the end of May

Bruce


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks great, Bruce!

Claude


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Claude

This my last bird carving I am doing with this much detail, I find it too stressful, I can really relax carving Santa's and such, find it lots of fun
Bruce


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Well done!

Claude


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Claude

I am about to post some pics of our progress on our club project, a carved quilt


----------

